# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Beauty chatte tricolore recherche famille URGENT(80)

## Pascale_80

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Beauty
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 7 ans 5 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 250268600243605
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 80 - Somme
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil

Risque de mort







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0663091603
*E-mail :* sterilmatou@sfr.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Beauty est une chatte joueuse mais très craintive, qui vit sa vie tranquillement. 

 Sa famille ne peut plus la garder. Elle est calme, stérilisée et identifiée. Il y a urgence, sa famille doit quitter son logement et ne trouve rien parce qu'elle a des animaux. Je sais que c'est interdit, mais quand on est au bord de l'expulsion, on se soumet par dépit et dégoût.

----------


## doriant

Bonjour. Merci pr les ajouts  :Smile:

----------


## doriant

La puce attend depuis ses 3mois; a connu récemment un changement de fa.

 là avec sa cop Féline.

----------


## GADYNETTE

J'espère qu'elle trouvera vite une gentille famille

----------

